# What is this crackling in my ear and how do I stop it?



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

It's driving me nuts... just an occasional crackling sound but it will go on for some time. Likes to start when I'm trying to sleep, too. :flame: 

Any ideas, remedies? Sometimes a sharp pain along with it.
Thank you.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

jen74145 said:


> It's driving me nuts... just an occasional crackling sound but it will go on for some time. Likes to start when I'm trying to sleep, too. :flame:
> 
> Any ideas, remedies? Sometimes a sharp pain along with it.
> Thank you.


Have you had a cold recently? It might be a bit of an inner ear infection caused by blowing your nose. Or it could be as simple as having gotten water in your ear.

More information would be helpful.

donsgal


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Haven't had a cold in years... pregnant, but don't know if that would have anything to do with it.

Doesn't feel like there's any fluid, though... just this annoying crackle.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

jen74145 said:


> Haven't had a cold in years... pregnant, but don't know if that would have anything to do with it.
> 
> Doesn't feel like there's any fluid, though... just this annoying crackle.


How is your blood pressure? Pregnancy can cause weird fluctuations in BP and this can cause strange sounds in the ears.

donsgal


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

You could have a build-up of wax, too. Get your doctor to have a look.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

drinking enought water , pregnant women get dehidrated easily , crackling in the ears can be a sign of dehidration 

my wife would get dehidrated all the time when pregnant add an additional 32oz of water spread out thru the day unless you are already drinking more than a gallon a day then ask your OB doc



i get it when i have been working outside on a hot day sweating a lot or running as soon as i get it i know i need water

also mucus can thicken durring pregnancy , (i figure to help keep the mucus plug stay put)


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Could be a bit of water. Won't hurt to mix a few drops of alcohol & few drops of H2O2 (peroxide) & drop it into the ear.

Patty


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Even hate to mention this is your "condition "...but in our local paper some time ago a young boy actually had a spider...YIKES!! : :hobbyhors ..inside his ear. More than likely this is not your situtaion but it wouldn't hurt to have someone take a quick look and see what is going on. Hope I didn't scare you too much...


----------

